# Berlioz---Harold in Italy



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Any others who love this work by Berlioz? I have fallen for it, can't get enough of it.

What are your favorite recordings? I found the Colin Davis recording on youtube with Yehudi Mehunin, which has been satisfactory, but I am wondering if there are better?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't know about better, but I liked Bernstein's and grown out of taking Davis for granted quality. Performers who were important in bringing some music to the repertoire don't have to be defnitive at the same time


----------

